# RSS L-plate for 5DIII w/ BG-E11 grip



## TrumpetPower! (Jul 2, 2012)

My L-plate from RSS just arrived, and it's sweet. All rounded, fits like a glove, couldn't be smaller, and it's easy to get to the batteries and ports.

What's more, the grip actually feels good in the had when held in portrait orientation (unlike the RSS L-plate for the gripped 5DII). My initial thought is that I just might not take it off. Indeed, with the Black Rapid attached to one of those little Wimberley clamps attached to the side (not bottom) of the clamp, the camera feels (almost) as good in the hand in portrait orientation as in landscape. Honestly, the worst part is that the center of gravity shifts to the outside (which, of course, is what the grip does all by itself). Other than that...well, again, it feels good. The L-plate is more of a continuation of the grip than something bolted on as an afterthought.

Yeah, the whole rig is big and bulky and heavy -- of course. But it's not at all uncomfortable.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Looking forward to RSS coming out with their L-bracket for the 1D X (still not sure if I'll get the RRS or Kirk version).



TrumpetPower! said:


> ...with the Black Rapid attached to one of those little Wimberley clamps attached to the side (not bottom) of the clamp



The littlest Wimberley clamp, AFAIK, is the C-12 - and it's not that little. Personally, I use a Kirk 1" clamp, on the end of my BR strap.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jul 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Thanks for the update. Looking forward to RSS coming out with their L-bracket for the 1D X (still not sure if I'll get the RRS or Kirk version).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I think you're right. There aren't any markings on the clamp, but it's that size and has an L-style red ring around the knob....

b&


----------



## TC1006 (Jul 9, 2012)

TrumpetPower - Can you post a pic of your 5D3 with the L-plate? Perhaps with and without a tripod..please

Thanks


----------



## Bosman (Jul 9, 2012)

Hopefully they didn't go cheap on the machining process like they did for the 5dm3 body only plate...


----------



## ocabj (Jul 14, 2012)

I got mine in earlier this week: http://www.ocabj.net/really-right-stuff-l-plate-for-gripped-canon-5d-mark-iii/

No fit issues whatsoever.


----------

